# Double dipping companies?



## Gordoemt (Mar 1, 2012)

I am a BLS EMT working in Los Angeles County. I have a question for my fellow angelenos. What Companys in Los Angeles County or Los Angeles city will let you work at their company and work somewhere eles in the same county? I called LA county EMSA with that question asking if their was a conflict of intrest with that as far as the county goes and the guy said no its between private companys that the county doesnt care. So Anyone know any companys? I know my company doesnt care as long as you dont steal their patients for other companys lol go figure.....


----------



## Joe (Mar 1, 2012)

Amr wont


----------



## Chan (Mar 1, 2012)

Most places won't let you. Conflict of interest. Can't you pick uo OT shifts?


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 1, 2012)

Get a side job teaching CPR. Or clerking at 7-11.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 1, 2012)

Joe said:


> Amr wont



Depends on who you talk to. I was double dipping while working at AMR with no issues and got it cleared with HR so it was never an issue.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 1, 2012)

CARE let's you.


----------



## Gordoemt (Mar 1, 2012)

Chan said:


> Most places won't let you. Conflict of interest. Can't you pick uo OT shifts?



Ya I can but I want a 24 and I keep getting skipped over and plus its less taxes.


----------



## Gordoemt (Mar 1, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Get a side job teaching CPR. Or clerking at 7-11.



Everyone is doing that. Its so hard to get business. Its like when flipping domain names was easy cash.


----------



## Gordoemt (Mar 1, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> CARE let's you.



What county?


----------



## medicdan (Mar 1, 2012)

It generally depends on what two companies you wish to work for... and whether they directly compete for contracts. Certainly ask representatives of BOTH companies before beginning.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 2, 2012)

The whole company?


----------



## Joe (Mar 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> Depends on who you talk to. I was double dipping while working at AMR with no issues and got it cleared with HR so it was never an issue.



Oh good to know.. my ops wont allow it for some reason. Good to know some places do


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2012)

Joe said:


> Oh good to know.. my ops wont allow it for some reason. Good to know some places do



I wasn't sure at first because in the contract we signed it says we can not work for a competitor. But I decided to call HR and see if I could still stay employed at my other job. Surprisingly they said yes.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 2, 2012)

So you can work for a poorly paying company, and you can't work anywhere else?

We have one company in NJ that does this.  it's a semi-private companies, who pays it's employees poorly.  the rule only applies to EMTs, paramedics can work elsewhere since they are in more demand.

In my experience, everyone in EMS has a second job, either a second FT job or one or two per diem jobs.  it's the only way you can survive and live comfortably.  Also in my experience, those companies that do that don't want you to know that the grass is greener elsewhere, and it has nothing to do with non-competition.

If companies paid better, you wouldn't need to work for another company to make ends meet.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is UNCONFIRMED, but I have been told that as of last year it is now illegal to disallow employment at a different company even it's a conflict of interest. I imagine there are details to this, but apparently law was passed in 2010/2011. Something to look into...


----------



## Eeyore (Mar 15, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> This is UNCONFIRMED, but I have been told that as of last year it is now illegal to disallow employment at a different company even it's a conflict of interest. I imagine there are details to this, but apparently law was passed in 2010/2011. Something to look into...



If you have a NDA or DNC signed, read it carefully. 9 times out of 10, it clearly states that you cannot work for competing companies. I even read one that outlined that you were unable to work for a competing company for six months after your termination or leave date. Read those very very carefully.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 15, 2012)

I think Anthony was saying that even if it says you can't per the company policy, they are voided by California. I was looking at

http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=bpc&group=16001-17000&file=16600-16607

and

http://www.californiaemploymentlawreport.com/articles/employee-handbooks/

I'm interested in this because I'm about to get hired by a second ambulance company part time and supposedly I am told there is a policy saying employees cannot work at competing companies.

I'm no expert in the law, I'm gonna try to ask a lawyer about this.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 15, 2012)

Eeyore said:


> If you have a NDA or DNC signed, read it carefully. 9 times out of 10, it clearly states that you cannot work for competing companies. I even read one that outlined that you were unable to work for a competing company for six months after your termination or leave date. Read those very very carefully.


So you have two options, work for that company or don't.  sign it and have a job, don't sign and you don't get a job.  kinda hard for a new EMT looking for a job to turn down a job.

also, what happens if you do have the "you were unable to work for a competing company for six months after your termination or leave date" and you get a job for the competition 3 months after you quit?  they can't fire you, what can or will they do?  have you heard of them actually filing a civil suit for breach of contract?


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2012)

I've worked for companies with similar rules.

There are ways around it... For example, if your FT job doesn't do events, go get a job doing events. Not a direct competitor. Or go to another county/area and work there, if that's feasible.


----------



## Eeyore (Mar 16, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> So you have two options, work for that company or don't.  sign it and have a job, don't sign and you don't get a job.  kinda hard for a new EMT looking for a job to turn down a job.
> 
> also, what happens if you do have the "you were unable to work for a competing company for six months after your termination or leave date" and you get a job for the competition 3 months after you quit?  they can't fire you, what can or will they do?  have you heard of them actually filing a civil suit for breach of contract?




Generally, no you wouldn't file anything against the person. But, if that person uses inside knowledge gained at your company to better their new company, then you have their ***, should you choose to go that route.
Also a good reason to leave on good terms. EMS is too small to burn bridges.

I don't know of any cases in CA, but that doesn't mean it cannot happen.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Mar 16, 2012)

Eeyore said:


> If you have a NDA or DNC signed, read it carefully. 9 times out of 10, it clearly states that you cannot work for competing companies. I even read one that outlined that you were unable to work for a competing company for six months after your termination or leave date. Read those very very carefully.


If my information is correct (and it's second hand, unconfirmed information, from someone who says they received it from a company's management), then the law makes that regulation illegal. I don't have a vested interest in that at this time, so can't take the time to look it up...but curious as to results if someone has the time to make some calls...


----------



## Fastfood (Mar 19, 2012)

Double dip, I like the sound of that!


----------

